# XP w/4GB RAM = 2.5GB?



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

I aware of the fact that XP won't register a full 4GB of RAM, but under system properties it's only showing 2.5GB . . . That seems awfully low.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

laptop or desktop? 

If desktop, integrated graphics, or external/expansion card?


----------



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

magnethead said:


> laptop or desktop?
> 
> If desktop, integrated graphics, or external/expansion card?




Desktop

GeForce 9600GT


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Seems 1 gb stick is not seated correct.


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

Xp will only ever tell you you have 3gb of ram, it takes and hides the other in its stash-hole for it to use.


Have you made sure to use the /3gb switch?


This is of course assuming you're on pro 64 bit


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what does PC wizard 2008 report? Have you ran a memtest86+ test yet?


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

XP 32 should show 3.5gb ram, inserted ram is 4x1gb or 2x2gb sticks? are they matching brand sticks?


----------



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

2 x 2GB sticks of Corsair Dominator DDR2

I'm pretty "new", I wasn't aware of PC Wizard or memtest86+


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Are the ram sticks in the correct slots per manual instructions?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, guys
I've got 4 x 1GB Dual Channel 800Mhz in this pc right now.
XP Pro SP3 & 8600GTS 256MB PCIe

Windows System Properties shows 3.25GB
Windows System Information shows:-
Total Physical Memory 4,096.00MB
Available Physical Memory 2.82GB
Total Virtual Memory 2.00GB
Available Virtual Memory 1.96GB
Page File Space 5.09GB
(Without using the 3GB Switch)


----------



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

I downloaded pc wizard:

It does show 2 sticks of RAM . . . As I get this new system up and running I just want to make sure that everything is as it should be. 

Putting it together was the easy part, tweaking, analyzing and perfecting is the part I don't have any experience in.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, do you have your RAM installed in the two yellow dimm sockets? If not, try it.
That's the one nearest the processor, and the 3rd from the processor.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Supported Channels : Dual (128-bit)
Activated Channels : Single

Houndog is right your dimms are running in Single channel mode.

Gigabyte uses color coded dimm slots, install pair in the same color slots.


----------



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmm, taking another look at the manual, it's possible I misread the installation table. . . ., let me swap it . . . .


----------



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

I moved the 2nd stick over to the 3rd slot (matching colors)

System properties is still showing 2.5GB

PC Wizard:


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

tacointacoma said:


> I moved the 2nd stick over to the 3rd slot (matching colors)
> 
> System properties is still showing 2.5GB
> 
> PC Wizard:


Your pc is running in dual chanel mode now :wink:

I had 4gb ram when I built this PC I resolved the 32bit OS issue 2x1gb & 2x512gb dimms.
-------------------------------------------
Supported Channels : Dual (128-bit)
Activated Channels : Dual


----------



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

Shouldn't system properties be registering more like 3.5GB RAM instead of 2.5GB though?

Thats interesting though, you downgraded from 4GB to 3GB. I guess I don't understand the root of and ramifications of XP not fully recognizing 4 gigs and why your solution would be preferable.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

>> Memory Information
Type : DDR3-SDRAM PC3-8500
Frequency : 533.4 MHz
DRAM/FSB Ratio : 2/1
Supported Channels : Dual (128-bit)
Activated Channels : Dual
ECC Diagnostic : No
CAS Latency (tCL) : 5 clocks
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 7 clocks
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 7 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 24 clocks
Command Rate : 1 T
Shared Memory (video) : Yes

First, is your memory supposed to be running 5-7-7-24?

Second, If you have a 9600, WHY is it sharing RAM to be used as VRAM?


----------



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

magnethead said:


> >> Memory Information
> Type : DDR3-SDRAM PC3-8500
> Frequency : 533.4 MHz
> DRAM/FSB Ratio : 2/1
> ...


My answer to both questions is I have no idea. Everything is factory settings, I haven't tweaked or manipulated anything on this system. . . . you see an issue with my settings?


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Has the PC been updated through WU /w sp2 , sp3?


----------



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

automatic updates are turned on, running SP 2 currently . . .


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

tacointacoma said:


> automatic updates are turned on, running SP 2 currently . . .


Turned on how about installed? there are settings dowload updates but let me choose what updates to install.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, just to repeat what Magnethead has already asked............Why is your System sharing Memory with your Video?
This could be where your "missing" Memory is going. (Do you have one of those Turbocache cards?)

Check your BIOS settings are correct for CPU, Memory and Video.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

That amount of memory is probably perfectly normal.

The amount of RAM reported by XP 32bit depends on the chipset and motherboard. It's usually 3.12GB with SP2 and SP3 (NOT 3.5GB as said above) but it can be less. Some intel chipsets allowing 2 video cards in SLI mode could lock as much as 1.5GB of physical memory range to prevent issues when using two 768MB video cards. What's the motherboard's brand and model ?

With XP 32bit chances are the system will never need more than 2GB of physical RAM anyway. Don't play with the /3GB and /PAE switches. Read this if you want to know more : http://www.techsupportforum.com/1617598-post11.html


----------

